# The Chesapeake Bay Tour



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm going on another solo kayak tour. This time around the Virginia part of the Chesapeake bay. I am launching Fri June 6th from the base of the CBBT and crossing the bay. I will paddle up the bayside of the eastern shore, making another crossing from smith island to smith point. then I will work my way down the western shore of the bay, back home to Norfolk. 200 miles in two weeks.

The really cool thing about this tour is YOU will be able to see my every day position on Google maps with SPOT, the worlds first satellite messenger. the SPOT will give my coordinates where I'm camping and update my paddling path every 10 min when I'm on the water.

On the home page of my web site kayakkevin.com, click on the Chesapeake bay picture to open up the SPOT/Google Earth page to see where I am. Thanks, kev


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet!! Ill be checkin in on ya!! Best of luck to ya and have a safe trip!!


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Have a safe trip Kevin. Watch out for idiots in powerboats.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

i will have some cold beer waiting for you in Lancaster county when you come by windmill point


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Kevin have a safe trip


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

wouldn't u rather be cobia fishing? have a safe trip man, hope the wind aint too bad on ya!


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

oh beleve me ill be looking around the pilings on the shoals, i saw a little one last year or he saw me and took off before i had a shot!


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Good Luck!! Definitly looking foward to keeping up with your trip.


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks to all who checked it out, ive got the pitures and story linked to the same piture of the bay on my home page.

http://www.kayakkevin.com/baytour.html

thanks, kev


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice write up and pics.


----------



## iammetalcore (Mar 26, 2008)

Kevin, I haven't had the opportunity to read the entire article as of yet, but I have a few questions about your trip (sorry if you explain them in the article).

How did you know where to camp? Did you need permission to camp at these places?


----------



## Darbyman (Mar 18, 2007)

That's awesome. Nice work


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

That's cool as hell. If I can make a suggestion, you ought to shoot some video when you're out there. I think all of us would love to see more of the water through your eyes.


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

metalcore, most of the places are privatly owned. i look for points which will usally have a sand spit. way out of site from any houses. on this tour, creek mouths that had been closed over had real nice flat top sand. flat sand is the important part.
im of the beach by morning so i dont ask for permission and i am super low impact. i dont do camp fires, i dont walk around. i dont do any thing that will get me noiticed. i just sit there and kill horse flyes.
sand flea i shot some vidio and i hope to have it together next week. shante will have to put that together for me. ill post up when its done. i still have some vidio from the shoals to. hopefully next week.


----------

